# The Perfect Black Flats?



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a thing for ballet flats and the first two pictured are my favorites.











London Sole Audrey Leather Flats






Repetto Demeter Flats






Repetto Ballet Flats






Juicy Couture Envy Suede Flat






Poetic Licence Lyin Eyes Flats






Kenneth Cole Reaction Celeb Sighting






Sesto Meucci Baby






Bandolino Galaxy






Report Veronica Flats






Stuart Weitzman Quilty






Gabriella Rocha Nicolet Flats






Bandolino Texxa Mary Jane Flats

Source


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 23, 2008)

very cute! I love black flats... I've always wanted a pair of french sole shoes, but they are SOOOOOO Expensive! crazy prices!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Mar 23, 2008)

here are some others I found at Nordstrom!


----------



## Karren (Mar 24, 2008)

The Mary jane flats are cute... I have a few pair of flats but no ballet.... I do have a thing for heels! Lol


----------



## Saja (Apr 3, 2008)

I want black ballet flats, but on my size 10 feet, they dont look so cute hahah


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 10, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 10, 2008)

The black quilted ones are adorable!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2008)

i'm so weak. i love the repetto.


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 20, 2008)

Very cute but you are missing the classic flat black CHANEL!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 20, 2008)

The first one is cute. I wishi could wear flats but i have wide feet. thanks dad lol


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 23, 2008)

this is what i like Sesto Meucci Baby and Bandolino... though i really prefer wearing heels everyday...


----------



## Bellagigi (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are cute



My favorite brand of flats are Delman. I wait for them to go on sale of course. My dream flats would be Chanel in nude/beige with a black capped toe. Wowsa!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 27, 2008)

I LOVE black ballet flats!

The first two pairs are so nice!


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 6, 2008)

The first one is really cute &amp; I did buy something similar @ marshalls today!!


----------



## Delaynee (Jul 15, 2008)

&lt;333 flats in any colour but especially black!!

I have a pair that is similar to the quilty ones and they are definitely my favourite!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bebe_tc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very cute but you are missing the classic flat black CHANEL!!!



I know, right?! I can't wait to splurge on Chanel flats and a Chanel bag someday


----------



## Cupcakes (Jul 24, 2008)

Cute flats! They are perfect to dress up or down.

I have a pair of Prada ballet flats that are so comfy.


----------

